# NorCal RoadBikeReview Kit Groupbuy



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Like Francois promised, we're opening up a groupbuy to offer you guys the chance to get RoadBikeReview kits at our cost. I'll be placing the order *Monday January 4th*.

The price list is as follows - 

Short Sleeve Jerseys - $37.50
Long Sleeve Jerseys - $51.00
Shorts - $37.50
Bib Shorts - $42.50
Wind Vests - $42.50
Jackets - $51.00

(Check www.voler.com for available sizes)

This deal is for local users only, so you will have to come out to a ride or to rbr headquarters to pick up your kit.

To make this as easy as possible, we'll take payment via paypal. Email your order to [email protected], once we get your order, we'll send you an invoice with the final price via paypal. All invoices that have been paid by Monday 8:00 AM will be included in this groupbuy.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

not sure what Voler sizes are, I am 5-11. Would that be a medium for top and bibs?

Thanks


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> not sure what Voler sizes are, I am 5-11. Would that be a medium for top and bibs?


You're probably too tall for a medium. I'm 5-8.5 and medium Voler fits me very well.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Any idea if the jerseys are "Club Fit" or "Race Fit"? There seems to be about a half-size difference between the jerseys.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Any idea if the jerseys are "Club Fit" or "Race Fit"? There seems to be about a half-size difference between the jerseys.


Per this, it appears that they're just Club Fit (unfortunately). It's too bad, since Voler makes some jerseys in Race Fit.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

My usual dilemma is that I'm M in two dimensions but XL in the third! My solution is to get the M, live with a jersey that runs too short, and if necessary get the bib straps extended by a tailor. That's better than extra material that flaps around like a kite. It is strange to think that I will be ordering the same size as Dr John though.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

@ Thien, i assume you dont have these lying around at the office so I could try them on


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the link! The size large in Race Fit is perfect for me, so I'm going with medium in Club Fit.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Unfortunately we do not have these sitting around the office. Sorry.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

I am 5' 10" and weigh about 140lbs. I wear race cut medium jersey or club cut small jersey and small bibs in Voler.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Are the kits the same ones as on the Voler web site? And do they have full zip or not?


----------



## catfishnribs (Jul 12, 2004)

where is rbr headquarters located?


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

any chance we could also order the windvest?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

parity said:


> Are the kits the same ones as on the Voler web site? And do they have full zip or not?


Yes, they are the same as the ones on the Voler's website. No full zip on the short sleeve, it's 3/4 zip.




catfishnribs said:


> where is rbr headquarters located?


Redwood Shores. Though we'll probably organize a group ride when these come in and so you can also pick it up then as well...




pastpob said:


> any chance we could also order the windvest?


I'm looking into the possibility of including windvests, jackets, and long sleeves... hopefully I'll know before the weekend.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Can I order a set even though I am back in the bay area 2 times a year.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

JimmyORCA said:


> Can I order a set even though I am back in the bay area 2 times a year.


These should be arriving just before New Years. If you can pick it up, you're more than welcome to order.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

JimmyORCA said:


> Can I order a set even though I am back in the bay area 2 times a year.



Jimmy, as a fellow Orca rider I am offering to help you out. If it's ok with Thien I could stop by RBR HQ ( I work very near by in RWC) and pick up your order. Then with your help ship it to you over seas. PM me if you want some help.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds like we need a RBR group ride on the 8th.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

photos of the kit in action would be appropriate at this point.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

**A small update**

The full range of RoadBikeReview clothing is available to order now. 

Here is the list w/ pricing -
Short Sleeve Jerseys - $37.50
Long Sleeve Jerseys - $51.00
Shorts - $37.50
Bib Shorts - $42.50
Wind Vests - $42.50
Jackets - $51.00

Due to stock levels at Voler, we have to push our order date out a week to the 4th of January. So you'd be able to stop by the office to pick up your kits starting on Jan 13th. Group ride on the 16th or 17th?


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

17th is a Monday, although it is MLK day. 15th or 16th?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

EBrider said:


> 17th is a Monday, although it is MLK day. 15th or 16th?


haha, excuse me. Yes, the 15th or 16th. Or we can all ride in support of MLK on monday!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

francois said:


> photos of the kit in action would be appropriate at this point.


Look cool like this guy!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

thien said:


> Kits are in and will be distributed to those that show up tonight!
> 
> I have to leave around 7:15, so don't be TOO late if you want your stuff.


Come to the Dutch Goose in Menlo Park tonight for food, beer, good times with the RBR crew and pick up your new kits!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

thien said:


> Kits are in and will be distributed to those that show up tonight!
> 
> I have to leave around 7:15, so don't be TOO late if you want your stuff.


Come to the Dutch Goose in Menlo Park tonight for food, beer, good times with the RBR crew and pick up your new kits!


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Can't make it tonight. Hopefully we do a group ride sometime and I can pick my stuff up then.


----------

